# has anyone tried Rhodiola Rosea



## IFEELWEIRD (Jul 4, 2009)

has anyone tried it?
any success? 
it is supposed to optimize serotonin and dopamine, and is natural.


----------



## IFEELWEIRD (Jul 4, 2009)

or ill try it and let you guys know how it goes.
the reason im trying natural stuff is because i had a BAD experience with medication. 
IT MADE MY DP WAY WORSE, I probably would have been cured by now if it wasnt for that damn seroquel, zyprexa,depakote,ativan,and prozac.(not all at the same time of course)
the only one that ever worked for me was clonazepam


----------



## JonJen (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi IFEELWEIRD,

I've been using Rhodiola rosea for a few years and wouldn't want to be without it. The only warning I'll give you is that you need to buy good Rhodiola, because the cheapie ones just don't do much except give you a headache. I've tried a number of brands, from the Swedish one which is good but not as good as the green ones from Verde Botanica, or the MIND BODY & SPIRIT preparation which is also good. I've found that you almost always have to order the ones that work from the Internet, because stores focus on low quality stuff for a low price. I've gotten a lot of mental clarity out of my use of Rhodiola. I feel better. I'm not taking any pharmaceuticals. All in all, it's been a success for me. I take two capsules a day of 150 mg each of the green ones (Verde Botanica).

J.


----------



## IFEELWEIRD (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks jonjen ill try it.
mental clarity is lacking on me.
is there anything else you are using?


----------



## JonJen (Aug 2, 2009)

IFEELWEIRD said:


> thanks jonjen ill try it.
> mental clarity is lacking on me.
> is there anything else you are using?


I've tried the traditional mental clarity herb, Gingko, but I didn't get much effect out of it, and because I was enjoying the Rhodiola in Mind Body & Spririt, I didn't stick it out. The problem with herbs is that you have to be committed to them for awhile. You can't take them for two weeks and then decide it isn't working. Gingko may have had some promise for me if I had stuck it out,

J.


----------



## IFEELWEIRD (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks for that info jonjen. 
i will try rhodiola rosea


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

tommy's got it on his list of supplements. might well be worth a try


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

JonJen said:


> Hi IFEELWEIRD,
> 
> I've been using Rhodiola rosea for a few years and wouldn't want to be without it. The only warning I'll give you is that you need to buy good Rhodiola, because the cheapie ones just don't do much except give you a headache. I've tried a number of brands, from the Swedish one which is good but not as good as the green ones from Verde Botanica, or the MIND BODY & SPIRIT preparation which is also good. I've found that you almost always have to order the ones that work from the Internet, because stores focus on low quality stuff for a low price. I've gotten a lot of mental clarity out of my use of Rhodiola. I feel better. I'm not taking any pharmaceuticals. All in all, it's been a success for me. I take two capsules a day of 150 mg each of the green ones (Verde Botanica).
> 
> J.


If by "the swedish one" you are refering to the product "Arctic Root" I have tried this, And it doesnt do anything for me. The weird thing about Arctic Root is that it has a huge ammount of Rhodiola Rosea in each pill, 1000mg. Thats a bit too much isnt it. The clerk in the healthstore where I bought them even said I could take two at once. Actually when I think about it, there have been times that I may have felt worse from them, and one time when I may have felt better from them. But these "feelings" could have been because of other factors ofcourse.


----------



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

Started on it today, along with choline, inositol, vitamin B complex and Ltheamine.. I feel about 5% better from one day. Started feeling more connected with vision. Mind and feelings are still detached, but I was ALMOST able to choose what I had to say once. Overall, been a very up-beat day since I took it all in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Borisus said:


> Started on it today, along with choline, inositol, vitamin B complex and Ltheamine.. I feel about 5% better from one day. Started feeling more connected with vision. Mind and feelings are still detached, but I was ALMOST able to choose what I had to say once. Overall, been a very up-beat day since I took it all in the morning.


I ordered all of the suppliments you have listed above and plan on starting on them as soon as they get here. I'm glad to hear that you can feel an affect already.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

I cant say any of the natural remedies have helped a lot for me. I continue to take b complex and magnesium and other supplements. I tried the Suntheane(purest from of l theanine) didn't notice much if anything, and i found rhodiola rosea to be slightly negative for me...a bit too stimulating which doesn't work for my "detached hyperawareness", if that one makes any sense. GABA Plus(Twinlabs) actually works decently especially taken in the evenings- sort of like a really mild Klonopin effect, much weaker though.


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

It pretty good, dont take to much as it give you jitters. It doesn't do much for dp. but still good I think for burnout and stress


----------

